# Just one more cutting board



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Woody got me thinking about the one I have hanging in the shop.

It's quick and easy one to make and fun for just about anyone that wants to make a quick and easy cutting board. (for the "BOSS", the wife.)

It's not made for cutting the bread on but just a hang on the wall type.
Makes a great gift for the boss and her mates at work and others.




Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A very neat idea Bob!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Cutting Board add on*

Thanks Mike

It's a great way to get the Boss on your side.

Here's a add on tip for anyone that wants to make a full size cutting board.
That you can use to cut the bread on, Quick and Easy.

Get the hole saws out and make some spacer rings.(Plastic or MDF 1/4" thick)
I made a small group of them at one time.
Cut the size you want to make with the hole saws and then use the small jig to get the outside of the rings true.
Then go back to the drill press and cut out the center hole .750" out.
Sand the inside hole clean.
Now make your 8" x 8" cutting board and it's the base pat. for the others.
Now find the a nice hardwood for the full size cutting board.
Pop in a ROUND 1/4" pencil in the router (with care )
Now stick the pat. on the new blank hardwood and put the 3/4" brass guide in the router table, then put the new spacer you want to use over the brass guide and move it around on the table,this will draw a band saw cut out line that you can use to cut out the new blank.
Then remove the pencil and chuck up a 3/8" router bit and cut the new full size cutting board.

Hope this helps someone that wants a quick and easy way to make a cutting board.

Bj


----------

